# '08 UKC Premier SDA



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, the UKC Premier here in Michigan was this weekend and, while I was simply attending, Sunday the scheduled decoy had to take an unexpected break. Having recently acquired my certification in May I was asked to fill in for the Protection 1 titles.

I'm also including a bunch of pictures of a GSD going for a Police Dog 1 title. He's from the club I train with and he scored a 98 out of 100 on the protection side. 
Wish I had more pictures but I was videoing (when I wasn't getting chewed on.) :mrgreen:
All the dogs I worked did very well and the handlers all did a great job! I hope Dennis isn't in too much pain and heals up soon! 8)


----------



## Christine Gajda (May 18, 2008)

Nice pictures!

One thing that I love about Dog Sport at Premier is that there is an opportunity for a protection sport to be right alongside so many other sports. The Premier is HUGE - thousands of entries over 4 days, in weight pull, terrier races, conformation, obedience, agility, dock jumping....It's not something hidden or isolated. As you may notice from the photos, one side of the Dog Sport ring was the road leading into the fairgrounds - everyone driving in or out got to see part of the Dog Sport trial, and many people even stopped their cars to watch. Another side of the ring was camping - yes - there were tents and RVs within just a few feet of where protection was going on. Another side was a walkway, and the fourth side was the terrier races (talk about a distraction!). 

SDA put on several seminars and demos throughout each day, which were fun and educational. We had some great opportunities to educate the public, and I saw many Dog Sport judges (we had alot in attendance) and participants really going out of their way to be friendly and answer questions from people who had just dropped in to watch. After the trials wound down each day, the tireless decoys still offered to work dogs for anyone wanting to train - and there were chances for newbies to have their dogs briefly evaluated.

It was a friendly, fun event, with some superb performances. We had a huge variety of breeds entered, and full trials each day (35 entries Friday, 35 Saturday, and 44 on Sunday). What was also really impressive was how so many people from different clubs and states were willing to jump in and help - from decoy work (thanks again Kris!) to stewarding, to paperwork, and everything in between. The UKC staff even kept the coolers filled with water and soft drinks. One of the highlites of the whole weekend was a Police Dog 2 title, done by a K9 officer with his K9 - which included some muzzle work and a building search. This is the highest title available in the Dog Sport program, and I believe only the second PD2 awarded. The Dog Sport program has such a wide range of titles, there's really something for everyone.

Thanks to UKC for bringing SDA titles into a national registry, and affording us such a fantastic venue. Thanks also to the many people who travelled from all over the country to participate, and to everyone who was so willing to jump in to help make these 3 trials at Premier really super events.

Christine


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Looks like some great dogs! you seem to have brought out the best in them also.

> Phil


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

How do they offer a PSD title when the decoy is wearing scratch pants and little protection on the Core Body?

What about Leg Dogs?


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> How do they offer a PSD title when the decoy is wearing scratch pants and little protection on the Core Body?
> 
> What about Leg Dogs?


In SDA, each handler is asked before starting if their dog does leg bites. If the answer is yes, the decoy will dress in a full body bite suit. If the answer is no, the decoy just wears the bite suit jacket and scratch pants for greater comfort and mobility.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Chris Wild said:


> In SDA, each handler is asked before starting if their dog does leg bites. If the answer is yes, the decoy will dress in a full body bite suit. If the answer is no, the decoy just wears the bite suit jacket and scratch pants for greater comfort and mobility.


IMO ANY dog that is "PSD" level will take a leg. I understand wearing scratch pants for training, hell I even will work some dogs in shorts and a Jacket sometimes but I know the dog and it is training. Things tend to happen in trial that are unexpected.


----------



## Christine Gajda (May 18, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> How do they offer a PSD title when the decoy is wearing scratch pants and little protection on the Core Body?
> 
> What about Leg Dogs?


Have you read the protection routines? 

SDA offers the following protection titles:

Protection Alert, Protection 1, Protection 2, and Protection 3
Police Dog 1 and Police Dog 2

This is taken from the SDA website (www.servicedogsofamerica.com)



> The Police Dog 2 class is divided into three parts: one Obedience phase and two Protection phases. The obedience and protection routines consist of many advanced training exercises that are considered essentials for testing and identifying dogs with the capability to perform police service work. In addition, the exercises required for this class are excellent for providing competition and for promoting dog training. Other benefits of a title from this class is to improve training related to police service work and to provide a class/title that is a credible test for identifying dogs who posses the necessary skills for police service work or for breeding.


The Police Dog 1 title is a stepping stone to the Police Dog 2. The PD2 "field" protection routine includes parts of the PD1 routine with several new exercises added in. The PD2 "practical" protection routine includes several muzzle engagements on a helper in street clothes, a directed search in muzzle, and a building search. The PD2, however, is not an actual K9 certification that happens in a trial setting. It is a very advanced protection routine that includes skills that a working K9 must be able to do.

As for dirty, unplanned bites, I have seen those in sports that don't even involve biting..... (agility, conformation, etc). I have seen leg bites happen in Schutzhund trials. We do take safety seriously. The handlers must declare if the dog is a leg dog, as noted above. If the dog is not a leg dog, the decoy has the option to wear a full suit, or wear scratch pants. 

Christine


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't know about "dirty" bites, but in most sports other than Schutzhund the dog will NEED to be able and comfortable taking what he/she can get. NOT just the Forearm.


----------



## Christine Gajda (May 18, 2008)

SDA upper body bites are not restricted to the forearm. 

Christine


----------



## dario cabrera (May 12, 2008)

i dont beleive a dog should "take what it can get" rather with proper target training there should be nothing to stop the dog from getting to its target bite. NOTHING


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

dario cabrera said:


> i dont beleive a dog should "take what it can get" rather with proper target training there should be nothing to stop the dog from getting to its target bite. NOTHING


All sounds good but every suit trial I have seen there are times when the "prefered" target is not available for one reason or another, some by design (fended attack) and some just the reality of suitwork. All I am saying is that I wouldn't work a decent "PD" dog with suit top and scratch pants.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Kyle Sprag said:


> All sounds good but every suit trial I have seen there are times when the "prefered" target is not available for one reason or another, some by design (fended attack) and some just the reality of suitwork. All I am saying is that I wouldn't work a decent "PD" dog with suit top and scratch pants.


Just caught this at this point and I may be off base here. I am sure that in most situations the dog should be able to engage the target that it has been conditioned to, but sometimes this is not always possible. Especially on the street. If a suspect is hidden/under some form of cover/ partially concealed/or fighting the dog, this is a leap of faith to expect the targeting to be as trained. In this case the dog should take whatever possible. That being said, it is not always ideal because accidents have happened and become fatal ( they are few and far between -I know of one for certain- Case Law- went to US Supreme Court- not deadly force- handler and dog cleared). In training with a upper body dog, I will work a dog without bite pants if I know that the dog is true and correct on his targeting. I have had a few close calls, but very few. If the dog is lower body... forget it unless the dog is on lead (handler stationary or very good/experienced at handling the lead) and I can present upper safely. In trial, we (APPDA) don't have the option to wear scratch pants or sleeves. It's hot as heck, but I am okay with it. I know that NAPWDA allows for either a sleeve or a suit depending on the dog and their training and targeting. I think that this is good for law enforcement, because it allows for handlers with dogs that don't have traditional American police dogs (sleeve biters) to obtain national certifications on their dogs in patrol without bias in regards to where they target. Just interjecting with my humble opinion. ~Justin


----------



## dario cabrera (May 12, 2008)

i agree with you buddy i wouldnt work a dog without a suit niether, love training but not gettin bit! what i ment by target was that i trained my dog to if shown take forearm and target area just under elbow and if arms up or open target area forearm. then if weapon in hand take weaponed arm. but i only train for pp and i can understand and respect how police k9 should be less picky on targets. i just wanted my dog to protect and once in a while get a tittle or two.


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Kyle, I do see the point you're getting at and generally I do agree with you.
I wasn't planning on decoying. I was simply helping out in a pinch so I had to use what was available. In fact the reason I stepped in was because a Rottie opted not for the sleeve that was presented but for the decoy's leg. I filled to keep the schedule rolling while he cleaned up and got his mind back together.
I also think a true personal protection dog should go for what is available. However, this brings up the whole other topic of Sport vs Personal Protection training. 
I also prefer to work dogs in a full suit (or at least a full jacket if I know they're strictly an upper body dog.) 

However, at the end of the day, the fact of the matter is we're working with dogs that are biting. There's ALWAYS a chance for accidents to happen - even with a full bite suit.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Kris,

Thanks for your post, my post wasn't to slam you at all.

I agree with everything you wrote.

I am sure everyone appreciated having someone like yourself to step up in a pinch.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The dogs wear prong collars during the trial?


----------



## Christine Gajda (May 18, 2008)

Never in obedience, and only in the first protection titles, not the advanced ones. It must be clipped to a backup collar.

Christine


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Dario~
The weapon arm is great! The only problem, is that most decoys would have trouble adjusting on a frontal catch for the dog targeting the weapon hand. However, this practice is more practical and tactically sound for handler and dog safety in real life. As for targeting, I prefer the upper arm and chest(tricep, bicep, armpit, pectoral muscle). That does not mean the forearm is not going to be effective, there is just a lot more soft tissue and sensitivity in the other locations. Hence, more pain compliance and most likely less of a fight from the bad guy. JMHO. ~Justin;-) 


dario cabrera said:


> i agree with you buddy i wouldnt work a dog without a suit niether, love training but not gettin bit! what i ment by target was that i trained my dog to if shown take forearm and target area just under elbow and if arms up or open target area forearm. then if weapon in hand take weaponed arm. but i only train for pp and i can understand and respect how police k9 should be less picky on targets. i just wanted my dog to protect and once in a while get a tittle or two.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Chris~
I second Kyle's comments here. Your efforts should be applauded for your stepping up and allowing the show to go on!!! 

























Kyle Sprag said:


> Kris,
> 
> Thanks for your post, my post wasn't to slam you at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## dario cabrera (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the input justin! and reading my post over, when i put arms up and out he is targeted on the bicep not the forearm i wrote forearm twice!! definately agree with you and its great to see good hard chest bite


----------



## dario cabrera (May 12, 2008)

oh yea and your absolutely right about the unsuspecting decoy being hit in the weapon arm the last time i trialed him it looked like the decoy was caught off gaurd but he just swithched baton to other hand while driving him. would have loved for x to have swithched to that arm, it would have been hilarious!


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

The lack of bitesuit pants in SDA is really inexcusable and something that needs to change. It is in all reality irresponsible, decoys should be protected fully in any sport that allows anything other than sleeve bites end of story bottom line.


----------



## Ann Putegnat (Mar 11, 2008)

dario cabrera said:


> i dont beleive a dog should "take what it can get" rather with proper target training there should be nothing to stop the dog from getting to its target bite. NOTHING


In many disciplines it is the decoy's job to TRY to keep the dog from biting by using a clatter stick and presenting a serious barrage, or by using some sort of item to impress the dog and to keep them off of the bite. If the dog is carefully trained to target an arm, the decoy can easily take that arm away or block it. When seconds count, and points are ticking away.......it is hoped that the dog "takes what it can get". While we would like to think that NOTHING will stop the dog from getting to the bite (target), reality is that the decoys are busy thinking up ways to do just that! 
Ann


----------

